# WOC: trends for spring/summer 09



## K_ashanti (Mar 26, 2009)

anybody see any new make-up trends they are trying out this spring/summer

i'm going out on a limb and going try a nice bright pink lipstick ( and i never wear lipstick) and bright eyes, yellow and greens

anyone else???


----------



## MAChostage (Mar 26, 2009)

^^ I am so with you on the bright eyes, with the yellows and greens!  That's exactly what I've been gravitating towards and prepping up for lately. I did a toned down version at work the other day (I work in an office environment).  I also recently purchased Golden Lemon pigment and a Wondergrass e/s!


----------



## HerShe (Mar 26, 2009)

My fav MAC artist at the bloomys counter and I were talking and she was saying that bold bright lips and eyes were in for the summer and that dark skin tones could really benefit, that we shouldnt be afraid to experiment. So I purchased Lustering and Sweetie Lipstick...I am loving Sweetie right now. I might venture and get some more eyeshadows and lipsticks but I will take it one step at a time


----------



## moopoint (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm so preparing for bright eyes this summer. I love bright eyes typically, but i'm gonna turn up the volume very soon


----------



## lafemmenoir (Mar 26, 2009)

Excellent post, I am really feeling bold lips but cool pink, fuschia, violet hues and reds next fall.  For bright eyeshadows, I'll wear warmer pinks so I don't look clownish.  Too much bright on me will make me feel clownish and I think beauty starts with attitude and if I don't "feel" something, it won't rock right.  I also am looking at matte shadows very closely


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 26, 2009)

I love Bold Lips...


----------



## K_ashanti (Mar 27, 2009)

i just was look at golden lemon pigment


----------



## Prototype83 (Mar 27, 2009)

I love the bold, bright lip trend w/ a neutral eye.  I also love to rock bright e/s during the springtime.  You also can never go wrong w/ a simple, sweet and feminine look IMO.


----------



## ViolentFemme84 (Mar 28, 2009)

I think I'm going to try bold pink lips and maybe, just maybe, a little pop of color for my eyes. I'm taking baby steps lol


----------



## honeybrown1976 (Mar 31, 2009)

Bright eyes

Coral lips (I love them)


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 31, 2009)

Why do I feel like spring/summer makeup trends are the same every year?
brights/ pastels/ bronzes etc.

I'm forcing myself to go out and buy bright colors even when I think I'll never wear them. My next makeup purchase WILL be a bright purple l/s. I'm thinking Violetta (PRO).


----------



## ClaireAvril (Mar 31, 2009)

pinks pinks pinks on the lips and cheeks... and of course corals and bright reds too.

i am also scouting out bright summer-y nail polishes like candy pinks, red/orange shades.
Glowing skin from bronzers.  I love Bronze CCB on top of dewy skin.
I want a coral blush and I have coral pro shadow.. just need to find the right base.

Thanks for this topic!!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Mar 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Why do I feel like spring/summer makeup trends are the same every year?
brights/ pastels/ bronzes etc.

I'm forcing myself to go out and buy bright colors even when I think I'll never wear them. My next makeup purchase WILL be a bright purple l/s. I'm thinking Violetta (PRO)._

 
MMMmmm i've always wanted to try that colour.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Apr 3, 2009)

I ordered Passionate e/s and I can't wait to try it! I also want Violetta l/s and Lustering l/s.


----------



## gabi03 (Apr 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamQueen21* 

 
_I ordered Passionate e/s and I can't wait to try it! I also want Violetta l/s and Lustering l/s._

 
Passionate is a great color but i feel post haste appears much more vibrant on darker skintones. If you have a CCO near you then that one is on sale for like 9 bucks!

I can't wait till summer, i'm itching to wear my Dame Edna lipsticks in public, and i have to say i cracked....i bought the two lipsticks from the new Color line this week....they're amazingly gorgeous!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 3, 2009)

I dunno, I have a whole set of bright eye shadows, but when I go out, I keep doing neutral and bronzes... What's wrong with me?!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gabi03* 

 
_Passionate is a great color but i feel post haste appears much more vibrant on darker skintones. If you have a CCO near you then that one is on sale for like 9 bucks!_

 

I have post haste and I'm not too impressed by it. Not as pigmented as I would like. But its a pretty color.


----------

